# If you visited a "disruptj20" website during the inaug. of Trump, the DOJ just got your info...



## James Meadowlark (Aug 24, 2017)

Just a PSA- The DOJ is on a fishing trip looking to connect the dots on the anti Trump protests in DC during the inauguration through metadata.. 
_
"A legal storm is building after a D.C. judge ordered a web hosting company to give the government a broad swath of data about individuals connected to an anti-Trump website despite arguments that doing so would impinge on their First Amendment rights and stifle online political discourse..."

"In a motion it filed objecting to the search warrant, DreamHost said the original demand appeared to cover 1.3 million internet protocol addresses relating to visits to the DisruptJ20 site from Jan. 23-28. The firm has declined to give prosecutors an estimate for the number of visits prior to that period."_

You can read the entire article here.


----------



## Deleted member 8978 (Aug 25, 2017)

And it goes to show how many people can use the word "monitoring" as a lame excuse for stalking individuals that have nothing to do with the web site or any activity/circumstance related to/behind it. The hosting providers and the ISP can provide agreements to monitor everyone's stuff, but the DOJ breaking in?! This takes me back to when The Pirate Bay experienced a legal threat that told the tracker to release sensitive information. I like to see how this one plays out, though. Remember to have two eyes in the back of your head because there will be someone that will look for an excuse to nail you one way or the other.


----------

